# Hello Kitty Nail Tutorial



## fictionwriter04 (May 28, 2011)

Hope you enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dinitchka (May 30, 2011)

I need to invest in some stamping tools. The problem with that is ... I really don't have the patience to do such artwork.

Fab job!! So cute.

- Dini  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 30, 2011)

Cute.. that makes me want nails.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Aug 3, 2011)

new video link added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

